# Any WPA3 deployments yet ?



## Phishfry (Apr 6, 2019)

I am working on updating my infrastructure to WPA3.

Seeing how 11.2 shipped with wpa_supplicant version 2.5 I needed to update my clients to a newer wpa_supplicant version 2.7 found in ports.
A setting in /etc/rc.conf is needed to supersede the base OS version:

```
#### wpa_supplicant from ports #####
wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
```

Next up update hostap on my Access Point...

Anybody do end to end WPA3 on FreeBSD yet?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2019)

Have you seen this?









						Serious flaws leave WPA3 vulnerable to hacks that steal Wi-Fi passwords
					

Next-gen standard was supposed to make password cracking a thing of the past. It won't.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 11, 2019)

That is news to me.
I did know that the IETF members tried to strip the co-chair for some questionable activity concerning DragonFly.





						Re: [Cfrg] Response to the request to remove CFRG co-chair
					

Search IETF mail list archives



					mailarchive.ietf.org
				




The fix was in on this protocol from way back it appears.
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17403697

So when does WPA4 hit?


----------



## tingo (Apr 12, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> So when does WPA4 hit?


As soon as they have worked in a few more bugs in there .... :-D


----------

